# can i take up the job offer from this company??



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Friends 

Iam into a problem. kindly help me.. issue is, i am on a critical skills visa n it would be expired by december 4 2016. now i need to take up a job n report at home affairs in order to get my visa extended ( as per the conditions on my visa). I gt a offer at a firm in Tulbagh( close to cape town). its very small firm n iam nt sure if it is a registered one with government( i mean to say registered with companies and intellectual property commission). whn i checked for its registration status at the website : Companies and intellectual property registration office 

i couldn't find any details of its registration. whn i asked the employers, they said they were only registered with the local municipality of tulbagh and with local tourism department to do the business and also they don't have a tax id as their turn over per annum is so little as of now that income tax is not applicable to them. however they said they are about to extend their business.

my question/doubt is can i accept/take their offer letter/job offer and get my visa extended/renewed? would it be a problem as they are not registered with companies and intellectual property commission( where as they were registered with local municipality & tourism board/department of Tulbagh)?? would it b a problem for my visa renewal/extension if i accept their offer as they are nt registered and don't have a tax id?

kindly guide me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Can someone please answer to my question?? Thanks in advance.


----------

